# Corky



## CORKY GRAVES (Feb 6, 2008)

Does Any One Have A Good Chart Of Feeds & Speeds For A Cnc 
For Different Material Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi CORKY
You may want to check out the links below


MOre info on the CNC machines
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/forumdisplay.php?f=38

CarveWright machine help below
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=75307



=======



CORKY said:


> Does Any One Have A Good Chart Of Feeds & Speeds For A Cnc
> For Different Material Thanks


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Try this site!
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=385

Hope this helps
Have a great woodworking day!
John


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Corky.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome Corky!


----------

